# Tool Talk >  Charts of tool brand ownership and market share by companies - charts

## Jon

Tool industry brand ownership and market share charts. Interesting to see Makita and Hilti across both charts; both are single-brand companies, and both own a nice chunk of market share. The top image is large; you can right-click and then select "open image in new tab" or "open image in new window". Then, after loading in a new tab or window, you may need to click on the image _again_ to see the fullsize version.

Tool industry brand ownership:


Tool industry market share. This chart only shows tool _manufacturers_.


More: Tool Industry Behemoths: Who Makes & Who Owns Most Tool Brands?

----------

EnginePaul (Nov 30, 2020),

JD62 (Sep 25, 2017),

Rangi (Dec 1, 2020),

Seedtick (Sep 25, 2017)

----------


## suther51

Just heard rumor that ridged cordless tools may be bought by the same group with milwaukee??

----------


## MiTasol

I must be going blind - I do not see CP (Chicago Pneumatic) who last I heard were part of Atlas Copco, who are not there either

----------


## Frank S

> I must be going blind - I do not see CP (Chicago Pneumatic) who last I heard were part of Atlas Copco, who are not there either



You're not going blind I can think of several tool manufactures who haven't made the list which may be due to their market share or their niche market 
One manufacture that rivals Snap-on Mac, and Cornwell for hand tool quality would be Gray tool company,in Toronto, Canada. Another that would be direct competition to the Craftsman line back when Craftsman hand tools were actually wholey owned and manufactured in the USA would be Hazet tools of Remscheid Germany I first encountered Hazet tools while shopping at the the Quelle in Furth Germany back in 74

----------


## MiTasol

> You're not going blind I can think of several tool manufactures who haven't made the list which may be due to their market share or their niche market 
> One manufacture that rivals Snap-on Mac, and Cornwell for hand tool quality would be Gray tool company,in Toronto, Canada. Another that would be direct competition to the Craftsman line back when Craftsman hand tools were actually wholey owned and manufactured in the USA would be Hazet tools of Remscheid Germany I first encountered Hazet tools while shopping at the the Quelle in Furth Germany back in 74



I think I have all those brands in my tool set though I admit to calling Hazet _Hazard_, and I have a lot of another top German tool - Stahlwille is also missing. Nice light thin spanners that will get into places others wont and that have Snapon strength. The guarantee is/was _stronger than any bolt_. I split a socket and the local Australian agent refused to replace it. I was so pissed off I complained to Stahlwille and was most surprised when they sent me a replacement. 

I don't know if it was coincidence but the next time I went into Ryans they no longer stocked Stahlwille.

----------


## suther51

Festool missing also, along with triton.

----------

